# Using up my luck early



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

OK, I'm starting to feel a little guilty. We each have a 50/50 shot at each fish that bites, yet I seem to be getting more than my share. I'm a little worried my luck will run out about the time the fishing gets real good, but I'm willing to be net boy.  It's been a while since I've caught a big fish and it sure was nice to see this fish in the net. Once again, the old beat up Shimano got all the action, while the shiney new Abu sit there silently. It may not be new by the time it catches a fish.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

That is one fine monster. How long do you suppose it took to reel thet baby in? I have never caught one of those, but i can see the "lure". Do they bite as big as they are? Is that a fish to eat? ( Not that I would. I release 98% of what i catch anyway) Were you in a boat or on shore. Sorry for all the questions but it is intrigueing to those of us who have never even seen cat that big. Thanks, and congratulations!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish, I would be happy right now with one 1/2 that big.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure on time. I suppose between 5-10 minutes. They typically move off slowly with the bait. This one moved a bit faster than some others. Fishing from shore. All flatheads are released. After we "stress" them out for a while, but we need these pics to feed our "egos".


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Do you typically only catch fish of that size in a season or do you get a lot of smaller ones too? I tried using huge goldfish as bait and still managed to catch a two pound and a six and a half pound flatty last week. The goldies were 8 to 10 inches long and weighed over a pound each. Just a little curious on your bait tatics, I know the livelier the better but it seems these fish can fit anything in there mouths!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job (AGAIN)

Robby takes some real good pictures, doesnt he?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You are certainly on a roll.:B  Wish I would have stayed one more night.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice catch Mike. If your luck is hot right now then just keep fishing!!! Take some time off of work and ride the wave while it is hot. 
Well it sounds good in theory, too bad life isn't that simple..


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish,I would not worry about using up your luck  It comes and goes


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ChrisB, I can only wish that we only caught 50 lb fish.  We try to use baits just big enough to discourage channel cats, though it doesn't seem to work well. Ironically, I caught one of my smallest flatheads on a 1 lb+ bait. When one sets its mind to eating something, they find a way to get it done. This one ate a bluegill, maybe 6-7" long.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I just wanted to comment about Mike Magis luck. For those of you who believe he just cast out a bait and caught that fish, maybe a little history of his luck will help.

First he had to identify a spot that held big flathead. Then he needed to find a flat spot nearby suitable to fight big fish. The brush and poison ivy had to be cleared to enable him to fight the fish.

An opportunity arose to enhance the structure and he spent a day in 6 degree weather with 25 MPH wind making the spot more attractive to big flathead.

After he was confident the spot would produce trophy flats he spent 15 or more fishless nights watching rods and baits. Each time he prepared rods and equipment to fight and land a big fish. 

When the big fish bit he remained calm enough to react skillfully and land the trophy fish.










Yea he's just lucky


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I am very fortunate that Katfish and Mike have spent a lot of time teaching me how to fish for LARGE CATS and I am sloooooowly learning. Like it was said, there is a lot of work and time put in preparing as well as waiting for the big bite. Each time we go out it is the same routine. Prepare the site, check all the tackle and terminal gear, set the lines and then wait, wait, wait. My goal is to get one over 40# and I would go bonkers if I could break 50#'s.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish I was luckier than I am.

I don't think I ever did see a weight on that bad boy?


That is one beautiful fish!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

And that my friends is why he caught it. It wasnt luck it was dediciation. From every report I've ever read Magis is humble. I cant begin to tell you guys how much I'd be gloating over a flathead like that. I was redy to give up on flats. I was skunked for over 2 years before landing my 1st flathead. Now I am hooked, I cant begin to think of the gas money & time I've invested into hunting for flatheads this year. It is worth it too. Some people count the fish they get at payllakes, but that kind of fishing cant compare to true flathuead hunting like this. I may gripe & bitch about getting skunked, but all the effort is needed in order to catch them. The guy w/ a Zebco 202 & a redworm fishing for bluegills who happens to catch a flathead is lucky, not Magis (& you too Roby), you guys are dedicated & skilled & deserve every large flathead you catch. I remember the day & the picture from the winter your talking about, I honestly thought Magis was watefowl hunting or ice fishing or something like that!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

And to think, Mellon whines just cause he has to wade across a chest high river carring 80-lbs of gear just to get to a prime flathead spot.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

great fish,mike.wish my weekend hadn't been already blown.i wanted to be there,but that's life  
looks like october's gonna be my time to get "LUCKY"   unless i can sneak in a couple weekday nights this month.maybe we should just elect robby permanent camera/net man,and up the odds a little,LOL.


----------

